# [ExpressCard] Choix d'une ExpressCard Wifi sur Dell 1520

## apocryphe

Bjr,

j'ai un portable Dell 1520 avec un chipset Intel 3945... seulement les perf d'iwl3945 sont completement minable et l'instabilité y est forte.

j'utilise un wifi non crypté avec un router wrt54gs gonflé a bloque niveau emission... et pourtant je ne peux pas matter un film a distance (500ko/s)... alors qu'avec mon ancien portable sous ndiswrapper, il n y avait aucun pb

J'ai donc décidé de m'acheter une ExpressCard Wifi

la seul que j'ai trouvé est celle la:

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00066206.html

visiblement ca utilise  net5416.inf / atheros

cf http://www.canardwifi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1715

des avis sur cette carte ?

----------

## VIKING

salut,

j'ai le même chipset wifi que toi sur un xps 1330, je me connecte sur un réseau wifi super merdique et je n'ai pas de problème. Enfin pas venant de mon ordi.

Tout ca pour dire que avant d'investir je serais toi je regarderais du côté de l'installation de ton driver. Ou alors c'est ta carte qui est défectueuse, dans ce cas sav ??

J'ai installé mon driver en dur dans le noyau graçe a ce site : http://linux.manjos.com/dell/#wireless

Pour des cartes ExpressCard Wifi que tu propose je ne peux pas t'aider :(

----------

## apocryphe

Merci à toi d'avoir répondu

Ce soir je testerais le dernier kernel 2.6.28 avec le dernier ucode upstream  et je mettrais en dure le drivers

si vraiment je peux lire une video de facon fluide... j'arreterais bien sur mes investigations, mais j'en doute fort

----------

## kwenspc

Y a un facteur important aussi: l'antenne. Y a fort à parier qu'elle ait été mal conçue dans ton Dell 1520 (ou peut-être le raccordement sur la carte mini-pci est-il faiblard. Regardes à l'occasion)

Sinon pour le choix d'une carte wifi cardbus, vérifies bien le chipset, son driver sous linux etc... Passes par ce genre de site pour te faire une idée (bien fourni mais non-exhaustif maheureusement) http://linux-wless.passys.nl/

Quand j'ai dû chercher pour moi même j'ai procédé de la sorte, j'ai alors acheté à l'époque (eh, y a plus de 3 ans...) une NetGear WG511T et avec les drivers madwifi-ng ça poutrait et ça poutre encore!   :Surprised: 

Mes avis que tu vas finir par trouver ton bonheur. 

Petite indication: une carte full-supported par les drivers madwifi-ng c'est vraiment génial! (tu peux avoir n instances wifi comme n cartes quoi, avec différents bauds rate, différentes connexions, etc...)

[edit]par exemple sur http://madwifi-project.org/ il est dit que la carte que tu donnes en exemple la D-Link DWA-643 et bien seule la version svn de madwifi a l'air de fonctionner pour elle[/edit]

----------

## apocryphe

merci  pour toutes tes recommendations, très précieuses kwenspc.

Ma carte fonctionne parfaitement sous windows, donc c est vraiment un probleme software

franchement moi aussi je preferais ne pas debourser 50 euro et avoir un appendice en moins sur mon laptop... mais c est vraiment catastrophique en terme de debit/performance

----------

## VIKING

ah ba si c'est un problème de soft c'est rassurent, comme je l'ai dis cette carte fonctionne bien sous Linux. Tu vas peu être galérer un peu mais tu vas y arriver !

tiens nous au courant si jamais tu as des problèmes pour les drivers 

bon courage ;)

----------

## apocryphe

Ba par software... je pensais drivers hein...

c est pas un pb materiel quoi...

cette carte fonctionne chez moi mais tres mal:

elle decroche souvent, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je peux meme pas me connecter en ligne de commande ( ou apres 15 tentatives )

rmmod iwl3945 mac80211 cfg80211 ; modprobe iwl3945 ; iwconfig wlan0 txpower on channel 2 rate 54M mode Managed essid 'MYSSID' ap 00:13:10:15:4A:70 ; rm /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid ; dhcpcd wlan0

je passe par :

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start && /usr/kde/3.5/bin/knetworkmanager

mais c est vraiment un fiasko ! instabilite + performance completement naze alors que je suis en mode non crypte...

----------

## VIKING

voici la configuration de mon noyau

Networking -->

	Wireless -->

		-*- Improved wireless configuration API

		[*] nl80211 new netlink interface support

		-*- Wireless extensions

		<*> Generique IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

		[ ] Enable mac80211 mesh networking(pre-802.11s) support

		[ ] Enable LED triggers

		[ ] Enable packet alignement debugging

		[ ] Eneble debugginf output

		< > Generique IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

Device Drivers --> 

	[*] Network Device support -->

		# je vais noter que ceux que j'ai coché car sinon il y aurais beaucoup trop de ligne a recopier

		[*] Netdevice multiple hardware queue support

		<*> Universel TUN/TAP device driver support

		[*] Ethernet

		Wireless LAN -->

			[ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

			[*] wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

				<*> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG NEtwork Connection

				[*] Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers

				[ ] Enable LEDS features in iwl3945 drivers

				[*] Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver

		<*> Network console logging support (EXPERIMENTAL)

Comme tu as du le remarquer je n'utilise pas de modules ;)

Voila c'est tout pour le noyau. Après pour me connecter j'arrête tout les démons net exemple : "/etc/init.d/net* stop"  En réalité ils ne sont pas chargé au boot. Il faut quand même que tu laisse  net.lo activé il peut servire de temps en temps :P

puis je tape ces commandes :

(ces commandes fonctionnent pour un réseau non sécurisé cela dit ça te permettra de tester ta carte, on verra plus tard pour la sécurité)

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 essid X mode managed channel Y

dhcpcd wlan0
```

avec cette technique tu doit aussi éteindre le network manager de kde, je ne suis pas sur mais crois qu'il fout la merde si tu le laisse.

----------

## apocryphe

merci pour ces renseignements!

mais bon je pense que rien n'y fait.... j ai un debit pas tres stable et pas tres bon ( 280ko/secondes ) alors que j ai un AP wrt54gs pousse a 84mW et un wifi non crypte... je devrais obtenir facilement 600 ko/s en debit stable

----------

## dapsaille

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> merci pour ces renseignements!
> 
> mais bon je pense que rien n'y fait.... j ai un debit pas tres stable et pas tres bon ( 280ko/secondes ) alors que j ai un AP wrt54gs pousse a 84mW et un wifi non crypte... je devrais obtenir facilement 600 ko/s en debit stable

 

Teste sur un livecd d'une autre distribution dont je tairai le nom pour voir ^^

----------

## VIKING

il y a faunos que je viens de tester cette après midi qui reconnais ma carte wifi sans dificulté ;)

----------

